# "Social homes on council land to cost €500,000 each to build"



## Brendan Burgess (22 Sep 2018)

*Social homes on council land to cost €500,000 each to build*


However, he said an additional four homes would be built, bringing the total to 54 – eight one-bedroom, eight two-bedroom and 28 three-bedroom apartments and a terrace of 10 two-bedroom houses. The estimated cost, including the soil decontamination, was €26.5 million.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Sep 2018)

It would be interesting to know how much the soil decontamination costs. That should be deducted when calculating the real cost of building these. 

Brendan


----------



## RedOnion (22 Sep 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> It would be interesting to know how much the soil decontamination costs.


"The project had to be postponed until the soil was decontaminated at an estimated cost of €500,000"


----------



## TheBigShort (22 Sep 2018)

I would assume that the demolition and site clearance is adding significantly to the cost.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (22 Sep 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> It would be interesting to know how much the soil decontamination costs. That should be deducted when calculating the real cost of building these.
> 
> Brendan


It states half a million on the link you posted,


----------



## RETIRED2017 (22 Sep 2018)

TheBigShort said:


> I would assume that the demolition and site clearance is adding significantly to the cost.


Again the link says 4 to 6 million in cost in demolition and  refurbishment to create 52 modern apartments and according to the link above was completed by year end 2015,

looks like when you take away the money spent in 2015 building cost work out at 20 million,when you take away the half a million + the 4 to 6 million for 2015,

T think the minister should have left the money already spent in 2015 out of it,

 I suppose the way he looks at it he will be able to announce the 54 new homes again next time stating at a cost of 20 million


----------



## Sophrosyne (22 Sep 2018)

In the same edition of the Irish Times, the public procurement process is blamed for pushing up social housing costs.

A “horrendous”, onerous public procurement process is pushing up the cost of providing local authority housing, Dublin City Council deputy chief executive and head of housing Brendan Kenny has said.

Hugh Brennan, chief executive of Ó Cualann, which last year sold 49 homes on council land in Ballymun at prices starting from €140,000 said he did not have to use the public procurement process, which was a cost saving, but he said it was “hard to see how social housing could cost up to €500,000”.


----------

